# Pumpkinrot inspired scarecrow



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's pictures of my finished "pumpkinrot" inspired scarecrow. The pumpkin head is paper mache over a beach-ball with great-stuff and celluclay to build up the surface texture. The body is made out of a grapevine wreath that I unravelled. It's designed so the arms remove for storage. Although not a direct copy of the pumpkinrot scarecrow I think it captures the spirit of an evil scarecrow. All the TOTs avoided it like crazy!

I detailed the construction progress on this thread and on my website.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is so kick-a$$!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I already posted on your other thread, but I really like your scarecrow. A smiling jack is so iconic and just screams halloween. Looks great.


----------

